# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu >  Chi tiết nhất về tử vi tháng 12-2018 của tuổi Ngọ

## tainguyenseo

Theo xem tử vi tuổi Ngọ tháng 12 năm 2018 dương lịch dự đoán công việc gặp hơi phổ quát khó khăn, sức ép song chỉ cần bản mệnh quy tụ ý thức để xử lý thì mọi việc sẽ đâu vào đó. Có các công tác hàng ngày, bạn vẫn hoàn tất trong khả năng cho phép, tuy sở hữu vấp váp nhưng kết quả chung cuộc vẫn khả quan. Người buôn bán buôn bán sở hữu 1 tháng khá tong tả, ký được ko ít hợp đồng mang giá trị.

Sự nghiệp theo chiều hướng đi xuống. Vì luôn chuyên chú theo đuổi mơ ước của mình nên thỉnh thoảng tuổi Ngọ để lỡ mất những thời cơ thấp tiếp giáp với mình. Do không hài lòng với thực tiễn và thường nhìn xa hơn thực tế gần như nên cho dù vận may sở hữu ở ngay trước mặt thì họ cũng chẳng thể trông thấy được.

Tình hình vốn đầu tư của tuổi Ngọ ổn định, không với biến động gì lớn, giả dụ sở hữu thì chỉ là gần cuối tháng sở hữu tình trạng hao tài nhẹ do tậu mua hoặc mất tiền tích lũy. Cần lên kế hoạch tiêu pha đúng đắn. Ngoài ra cũng với trường hợp bị mất cắp, rơi tiền nhưng không quá hiểm nguy. Thời điểm này cũng hơi phù hợp để đầu cơ, nhưng cần có vốn đầu tư vững vàng và hành sự thận trọng.

Xuất hiện nhiều tranh chấp tình cảm, xung đột bị đẩy lên mức cao trào, vợ chồng hay hờn giận, cãi vã vì bị đối phương khiến phật ý. Người độc thân cũng có thiên hướng chán ghét thực tế, muốn sống cuộc sống tự do 1 mình bay nhảy đầm, nhưng cũng vì thế mà sở hữu phần buồn chán, cô đơn.
>>> tử vi 2019 tại https://goo.gl/Kqf5Fq
Sức khỏe tuổi Ngọ theo phong thủy tháng này giảm sút đáng nhắc, chủ về bệnh tật, đau ốm. Vốn dĩ thể trạng con giáp không được rẻ lại gặp thời tiết lạnh nên càng dễ bị ốm vặt, cảm cúm, hư nhược thân thể. Tuy nhiên cũng nên phòng ngừa bệnh cũ tái phát, trông nom và bảo kê sức khỏe để hạn chế nguy cơ đau yếu.

----------

